# pkg problem, possible error in 9.3-amd-qcow install image



## persistent_ignoramus (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello,

I've installed 9.3 amd64 virtual (qcow) in qemu. `# /usr/sbin/pkg` gives an error, while `#cat /var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite` shows

```
...
INTEGER,end_block INTEGER,root BLOB,PRIMARY KEY(level, idx))~*33#tablepkg_search_segmentspkg_search_segments1CREATE TABLE 'pkg_search_segments'(blockid INTEGER½½A#spackagesitepkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest
```

The last line seems to be the error, since I'm not supposed to fetch 10:x86:64/latest, but 9.3 release

(I've been running 10-2 virtual on the same physical box with no hassle.)

Please advise how to remedy the error, if possible (I'm new to FreeBSD, but I'm timed OpenBSD user). Also check if the error in the install 9.3 amd qcow image exists.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: physical, stable/release


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 13, 2015)

What is the exact error your are getting when you run `/usr/sbin/pkg`?


----------



## kpa (Sep 13, 2015)

You should be able to install the correct ports-mgmt/pkg package with this:

`/usr/sbin/pkg bootstrap -f`

It that doesn't work post any errors here.

If that works you should then do this to force an update of the package catalogs:

`pkg update -f`


----------

